# Testing still ignition coil



## champagne_charly (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,

I'm hoping somebody can assist. 

I am testing a stihl fs80av coil. and am unclear on the results. 

From HT-Poles i get 10.6Kohms
from LT - Poles I have continuity with less than ohms resistance.

HEre is a pic of the LT> poles with the test being perfomred across the red line.. As I'm a new user I can post links so it will need to be copied and pastedd. 

dropbox.com/s/zt9ls3ixb5tb68c/IMG_6038.JPg



Do these read as they should or is it a sign of faulty coil? 

What gets me is the logic on the LT side.. my logic is why would you have a kill switch to create connection to ground if the wire was already permanently grounded? 


Hope somebody can clear up my confusion. Thanks in advance..


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to hobbytalk. I checked on Stihl's online dealer site, there is no service manual available for this older unit there, I will try to check at work where we have an IPL/Service system offline on local HDD.

HOWEVER, if you ISOLATE the coil from the kill circuit, meaning disconnect the kill wire, and still have no spark, the coil and/or flywheel are NFG.

I can count on one hand, nay, 2 fingers how many flywheels I've seen in 30 yrs. as being NFG, 1 from impact damage (disrupts the proper polarity/flux), and the other had weak magnets. VERY VERY RARE OBVIOUSLY given I've worked on THOUSANDS of units in that time frame.

Unfortunately, the coil part number 4112 400 1300 is NLA according to both my offline parts price file, and Stihl's online ordering system. 

You can try craigslist or ebay...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just noticed after posting...you're in the UK, perhaps the part may still be common over there. Good luck!


----------



## champagne_charly (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Thanks for your posts.. I wonder if it is the flywheel however improbable.. For some reason the screw (internal) holding the starter coil came loose. and was rubbing on the flywheel which causes the whole thing to be pushed out crack and fly everywhere. I wonder if that could have effected the flywheel at all. It was from that point on that I had no spark. Prior to that all was fine. 

Unfortunately parts are obsolete here and new coil is not cheap on ebay with some sellers wanting $75 thus as much as the item is worth.


----------

